# If you could ride with any pro



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

who would it be?

For me id roll with Markku Koski
guy looks mad chill and hes never the one freakin out about what he just did the other guys are always the ones sayin "holy shit did you see that."
great rider, seems like a cool guy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeremy Jones, Helitour, Europe, Big Sack


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Jeremy Jones or Jussi Oksanen


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Twix said:


> Jeremy Jones, Helitour, Europe, Big Sack


This thread is over.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

whoah one minute response.

Someone was poised and ready


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

travis rice cuz hes so good and looks pretty crazy 
or jeremy jones


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Michael Phelps!!!!!!


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Bagels said:


> Michael Phelps!!!!!!


:thumbsup: didn't say what kinda pro...

So I'm gonna change my answer to Maria Sharapova.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I wanna go shred with Willie Yli-Luoma, so he can show me some of that one footed awesomeness he throws in double decade.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah that one footed stuff was crazy in DD, just watched it for the 4th time again today.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

dude T Rice would be the sickest to shred with he busts out the craziest shit, or mark landvik cause he is funny as balls


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea I'm gunna have to say T Rice because he is fuckin ridiculous and he seems like that guy that if you rode with him it would push and progress you. Plus he comes off as a fuckin goofy ass mother trucker and I can relate to that.

Not to say I would want to shred it up with a shit ton of other riders.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm gonna have to say Rice, Nico Mueller, and Terje. I would love to ride back country like these dudes, they kill in the back country.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

jeremy jones, orrrrrrrrrrrrrrr terjeee come on, no terjes as far as i saw...

edit: guess the post on top of mine beat me lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Penguin said:


> :thumbsup: didn't say what kinda pro...
> 
> So I'm gonna change my answer to Maria Sharapova.


wait pro to ride????? or pro to ride WITH hahaha

to Ride with: Eddie Wall, Jeremy Jones, or Lauri.."H" dont know how to spell it lol 

to ride: haha Tara Dakedas:thumbsup::thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Danny Kass..to ride pipe.(like if I can..:laugh Lucas Magoon..kids sick on rails..Terje..for powder...and Hana Beaman..maybe she'll give me some..


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Scotty Wittlake


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

I was going to say Travis Rice, but definately would be Jeremy Jones.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Craig Kelly, first and foremost. Then Nicholas Muller, Andreas Wiig, Eddie wall, terje or MFM


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

T rice for sure! The first season one of my friends was snowboarding, he was at keystone was talking to a guy on the lift. He gets off and the lift operators like "you know who that is right? that travic rice" Said he was a really cool guy


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah thats cool. Thats how I would expect him to be. You dont want the pro's thinking they are too cool. Sponsors wouldnt like that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

heikki sorsa erro ettalia terje or nicholas muller


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Stian Solberg so his illllll steez would rub off on me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Heidi Fleiss.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Andreas Wiig


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Terje Haakonsen and JP Walker


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

MFM fasho!!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Jonovan Moore because I actually met him once and maybe he could get me lots of Rome stuff since I have a hardon for Rome. Also, I prefer off piste riding and park stuff isn't my thing.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

Simon Chamberlain. Eero Etella. Jesse Burtner.
Pat Milbery.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Pat M ? I've ridden with him. I really wouldnt know who to pick cuz I never really don't pay much attention to videos and such, I just go out and ride every day.Some days I meet average joes and some days i hook up with pros. There are so many good riders that come thru town and it's hard to tell who's who, and most are only here for a day or two and then move on. I prefer to ride alone anyway.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah man I ride alone too...probably 90% of the time. I usually hook up with some kids at the mtn and show them some spots. But still MFM fasho'


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm thinking T Rice, Terje, Jeremy Jones and maybe Seth Huot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

travis kennedy or jeremy jones (freestlye jj)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd prefer Victoria and/or Gretchen :dunno: what are you guys thinkin?


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Pros should be asking *me* to ride with them.:cheeky4::laugh:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Lucy Liu, she's pro azn sexy.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

HORGMO for sure. he could show me some switch back side 12's stompage. Then immediately after the session, I'd propose to em.


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

im going to go with Nicholas Muller or Jeremy Jones, man that would be insane!!!


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> HORGMO for sure. he could show me some switch back side 12's stompage. Then immediately after the session, I'd propose to em.


Yeah Torstein for sure...so clean in his style.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Terje. Devun. Big Mt. Jeremy. Lonnie Kauk. Hampus Mosesson.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Actually I'd board with MFM.. and unscrew his bindings before he went up.. dude needs to eat powder lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

TRice, Guch, big mountian Jeremy, or Terje...but id be happy with any pro


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

^ Thank you for being the 1st to mention Guch. Can't believe nobody mentioned him in the prior 4 pages. Silly kids...lol.

No contest for me...Brian Iguchi hands down. I'd want him to be my guide in the Jackson Hole backcountry and absorb as much wisdom and knowledge as possible. Terje and big mountain JJ are close runner ups though.


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> ^ Thank you for being the 1st to mention Guch. Can't believe nobody mentioned him in the prior 4 pages. Silly kids...lol.
> 
> No contest for me...Brian Iguchi hands down. I'd want him to be my guide in the Jackson Hole backcountry and absorb as much wisdom and knowledge as possible. Terje and big mountain JJ are close runner ups though.


yes actually i had missed that, yes he would be awesome to ride with... man id just have a big ride day organised to ride with all those guys, would be hella fun


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

brujito said:


> yes actually i had missed that, yes he would be awesome to ride with... man id just have a big ride day organised to ride with all those guys, would be hella fun


Can you imagine? 3 of the most laid-back yet obsessed old school backcountry legends together at once? That would be insane...I'd totally buy that Blu-Ray.


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Can you imagine? 3 of the most laid-back yet obsessed old school backcountry legends together at once? That would be insane...I'd totally buy that Blu-Ray.


haahaha funny you should mention that, they have made a movie... its called that's it that's all... awesome movie, one of few that i can watch over and over again...


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd like to ride Jamie Anderson.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Guch would be sweet. 

Big mountain Jeremy Jones is up there. He's such a tehnician it'd be fun to see him in action.

Overall, I'd like to ride with Tom Burt.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Johan Olofsson


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Travis Parker or TJ Shneider.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

scott stevens! 

i have ridden on a chair with Ian Sams (in pretty much every "sunday in the park") at bear once though, he is a cool guy


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Scotty Lago because he seems like a funny ass dude and I could watch his methods all day.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

Shaun White!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

lol. people will stone you for saying that but yeah.. i'd totally board with shaun white


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> lol. people will stone you for saying that but yeah.. i'd totally board with shaun white


i dont care!!! hes a cool ass dude and hes really...scotty lugo is pretty cool too...i think thats his name

EDIT:*** LOUIE VITO TOO!!!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Xavier De Le Rue


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Gotta go with Terje, since Kelly isn't alive anymore.

If I was riding park kickers probably Mads Johnson, he just goes so huge I think it would really be fun. 

Third choice would be Todd Richards or Gigi Ruf just to shake his hand after this accident (he is still one of the most underrated all-around riders out there in my opinion)..

YouTube - Big Big Snowboard Jump by Gigi RüF

Rode the lift with Louie Vito many times when he was a youngin' (USASA comps), and he was one of the coolest kids around, always smiling and always had a positive attitude. That's what I respect and like to be around the most.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> Gotta go with Terje, since Kelly isn't alive anymore.
> 
> If I was riding park kickers probably Mads Johnson, he just goes so huge I think it would really be fun.
> 
> ...




DID HE DIE!?!? LOL


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

No, but I feel so bad for the guy, that would give me nightmares for years.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Todd Richards,he seems like a cool guy.
Or Jed Anderson.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

looking back at the posts from a couple years ago in this thread... amazing that the most common names popping up then are still the ones i'd ride with...

jj, t-rice, landvik... pat moore looks cool too... i'd be scared where those guys would take me though... been watching all the trailers and stuff for that new movie deeper... man... that stuff would be amazing to ride.. too bad i'd die.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

tooscoops said:


> been watching all the trailers and stuff for that new movie deeper... man... that stuff would be amazing to ride.. too bad i'd die.


Me too man. That movie looks epic, but the stuff that they are riding is just suicide in my eyes, haha. Jeremy Jones is always taking freeriding to a whole other level of craziness.


----------

